# growling and biteing



## melissajean (Mar 12, 2010)

Kira has been growling at us when we pick her up. I read in a book to use a word to let her know when you're picking up a small dog, but even then she gets feisty. I put a hand under her chest and one under her butt so she is fully suported. she will also growl when I touch her legs, or her tail area. any sugestions? I try to touch her all over when ever possible, just so she ges used to it. sometimes she growls, sometimes she dosent. and the biteing is just puppy biteing, but obveously I dont want this to contine lol


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Being able to handle a dog in every way is an important part of dog ownership. If you can not handle her, how is a groomer or vet going to? How old is this puppy? What variety is she? Where did she come from?

I would take her to a vet right away to rule out any physical problem like luxating patellas or Legg-Calve Perthes that might be causing pain to her rear legs. 

If she is healthy but just being a brat, I would keep a leash on her any time she is out of her crate so that you can handle her better. Any growling is to be scolded followed by a collar pop correction. Nice behavior? Praise Praise Praise! TREAT!

Do you have a grooming table? If not you can use a counter or kitchen table with a non-skid mat to stand on. I would get her used to being on a table and handled. Touch her with your hands in places she does not like. If she is good PRAISE PRAISE PRAISE. If not.... firm correction.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I firmly agree. VET FIRST then do everything to touch her (keeping a treat pouch on your waistband all day long. I would not allow her to treat me disrespectfully.


----------



## melissajean (Mar 12, 2010)

thanks guuys. She was just at the vets yesterday, got everything checked out. she just turned 12 weeks last Sunday. Its usually when she dosent want you to do something, like if she is playfull and whatnot, and we go to pick her up. one day she didnt want me petting her tummy :wacko: She is toy Poodle. (Up to 4 lbs lol) We put a bath mat on the washing machine when we groom her. We shaved her feet, cut her hair down a bit cause it was catching on bushes when we go out to the woods, and she did great. was afraid at first, then just settled down and laid there (Im sure all the treats helped lol) Im trying to enforce the Im the alpha. I make her wait for her food, sit, lay down, or come for treats, go through door ways first. she is just one stubborn buger lol


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

*Stroppy pups*

My male miniature went through a similar stage, about 16 weeks, where he just decided that he would set the rules for where he was touched, when picked up,etc. I did not agree ;-). 

We did (and still do) lots and lots of work (with happy voice and treats) on touching anywhere I want, handling paws, picking up, etc. Any grumbling on his part gets him a) firm 'no' and b) more of whatever he was objecting to. He's fine now, but helps that we are just getting out of the muddiest winter ever, where he was getting his feet/tummy cleaned three times a day.


----------



## melissajean (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks. im trying to do something simuler. if she growls we tell her no, and then keep doing that untill she stops growling and when not, then we stop and she gets a treat. she is getting sorta better lolShe still has her moments.
I wanted to get a pic of Kira playing in the mud, but it was the one time when she didnt go crazy for mud lol


----------

